# why does it seem like women perform better than men.



## Ronnie (Aug 18, 2021)

way too many men are living with their parents, no education, no career, no social life, and no job. Basically NEET. The story is entirely different with women. Every women in her early twenties has a vibrant social life. Usually have their own apartment, car, treat themselves to the spa, nice vacations, not sure what jobs the women are doing but they surely seem okay with it.

so why is this? I thought men were smarter and stronger. Women are mogging the shit out of men left and right.


----------



## NormieKilla (Aug 18, 2021)

Women have it easier because they have a vagina


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 18, 2021)

If women do better in education, why is STEM 90% male? The other shit is hardly relevant tbh


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 18, 2021)

Because most men don’t have motivation


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Aug 18, 2021)

Because modern society hurts men, our T is lower than ever


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 18, 2021)

education system aka sitting still and listening to some (usually) foid squawking about bullshit isn't built for most men. apart from a few autists who ace everything.

especially in elementary school you have almost only foid teachers who favor girls because boys are loud, dirty, can't sit still, etc.

you have more dummies among men, but also more geniuses. foid iq is more evenly distributed.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 18, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> way too many men are living with their parents, no education, no career, no social life, and no job. Basically NEET. The story is entirely different with women. Every women in her early twenties has a vibrant social life. Usually have their own apartment, car, treat themselves to the spa, nice vacations, not sure what jobs the women are doing but they surely seem okay with it.
> 
> so why is this? I thought men were smarter and stronger. Women are mogging the shit out of men left and right.


Multiple reasons, why average young women mogg young men in lifestyle, and possessions:
* Men give young women money and free lifestyle stuff.
* Young women can get stuff from older men, whereas average young man gets jack shit from older women.
* Young women receive more resources and help from parents on average.
* Men, instinctively know, that among men it's a bit winner takes all set-up. Aka, be top 50% or else kinda game ovee. Whereas with women, it's a set up where they all receive equal shares.
This causes men, in the bottom 50% to be unmotivated, meet, and giving up more.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 18, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> * Men, instinctively know, that among men it's a bit winner takes all set-up. Aka, be top 50% or else kinda game ovee. Whereas with women, it's a set up where they all receive equal shares.
> This causes men, in the bottom 50% to be unmotivated, meet, and giving up more.


this is a big thing imo

closely related to how when you've had no positive reinforcement in your live, you'll instinctively know you ain't shit anyway, so why put a lot of effort into studies? might as well ldar and play video games as your only source of validation


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 18, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> this is a big thing imo
> 
> closely related to how when you've had no positive reinforcement in your live, you'll instinctively know you ain't shit anyway, so why put a lot of effort into studies? might as well ldar and play video games as your only source of validation


Become a top percentile guy.
Or death.
Winner takes all.
Being or doing well in Scholl, won't make you a winner. Most guys totally know that.

That's why, in general. Men are more aggressive, more risk taking, more reckless.

Men know, you need a bit of attitude of going for high risk, high reward approach.
Most fail probably


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 18, 2021)

Wow legit surprised at how IQ the responses are in this thread, probably every one so far is on the money and we'll articulated to the point I have nothing to add!


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 18, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Become a top percentile guy.
> Or death.
> Winner takes all.
> Being or doing well in Scholl, won't make you a winner. Most guys totally know that.
> ...


yeah. there is little to no middle ground.


----------



## .👽. (Aug 18, 2021)

men develop much slower now days due to gaming, movies and shit. its because they cope with it cuz no access to pussy. (said some scientist)


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 18, 2021)

Cause they are happier and more confident..


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 18, 2021)

are you a foid or something id expect you prob are with how dumb you are show me proof them preform better from verifiable sources not buzzfeed or any nonsense


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 18, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> men develop much slower now days due to gaming, movies and shit. its because they cope with it cuz no access to pussy. (said some scientist)


it moggs, to be oustide alot doing silly stuff. Than to sit at home gaming/movies.

Chilling outside doing silly stuff = workout. It's probably the reason why little kids like playing, it's good development for body.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Aug 18, 2021)

Girls are blackpilled on life (subconsciously) from very early on compared to the average guy. They know how insanely important looks are and are already softmaxxed at 15/16. They never or barely experience negative feedback, rather mostly positive. They never have to excell at anything abilitiywise because there is not really a reason for a women to. They are fine with being average and there is very little variance between girls(variability hypothesis)
Everything they want is easily attainable due to the fact that they have a pussy. The reason why girls friendships of 4 are so common is because they don't compete against each other, they can all get a boyfriend easily and they could all get impregnated by chad at the same time. The average girl has way more value than the average guy(SMV theory). Many guys on the other hand are not made for the school system and living an "average" life isn't what a normal young man wants. Guys cope with video games because that's where they can actually compete and accomplish something. Getting a gf is harder for them as for girls and partys are pretty shit if not above average. The older guys get the harder it is to maintain and make new friendships because of the competing/mogging aspect. 

Ngl when I was younger I always wondered about certain phenomenas like this one and you could write essays about it but eventually everything comes down to the blackpill


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 18, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> education system aka sitting still and listening to some (usually) foid squawking about bullshit isn't built for most men. apart from a few autists who ace everything.
> 
> especially in elementary school you have almost only foid teachers who favor girls because boys are loud, dirty, can't sit still, etc.
> 
> you have more dummies among men, but also more geniuses. foid iq is more evenly distributed.


I'm skeptical that female IQ is more evenly distributed. Men, on average, have larger brains, which correlates with higher IQ. Unlike the top percentiles, comparing the bottom percentiles of IQ is nearly impossible; how do you quantify who is the most retarded? Unlike women, men with abnormally low IQ are effectively useless to society, so they are judged harder for their inadequacy.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 18, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> men develop much slower now days due to gaming, movies and shit. its because they cope with it cuz no access to pussy. (said some scientist)


Education is also terrible for male development. You don't really get any confidence, leadership skills and independancy there. You are just treated like a cuck and to listen and make useless assignements.

That is a lifestyle much more suited to women than men.


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 18, 2021)

rebs1999 said:


> are you a foid or something id expect you prob are with how dumb you are show me proof them preform better from verifiable sources not buzzfeed or any nonsense


leave the house bro. The amount of guys I meet that don’t have a college degree, job, or even a drivers license is worrying. For females the idea of being NEET is foreign to them. I haven’t met a single a women who has nothing going for her. The female equivalent for the modern dead end male does not exist.


----------



## R@m@ (Aug 18, 2021)

modern society is low T


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 18, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> leave the house bro. The amount of guys I meet that don’t have a college degree, job, or even a drivers license is worrying. For females the idea of being NEET is foreign to them. I haven’t met a single a women who has nothing going for her. The female equivalent for the modern dead end male does not exist.


who said i was a neet? even if i was i still get rejected based solely on my looks i cant even get by hey so just shut ur fucking mouth u utter pleb


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 18, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> Girls are blackpilled on life (subconsciously) from very early on compared to the average guy. They know how insanely important looks are and are already softmaxxed at 15/16. They never or barely experience negative feedback, rather mostly positive. They never have to excell at anything abilitiywise because there is not really a reason for a women to. They are fine with being average and there is very little variance between girls(variability hypothesis)
> Everything they want is easily attainable due to the fact that they have a pussy. The reason why girls friendships of 4 are so common is because they don't compete against each other, they can all get a boyfriend easily and they could all get impregnated by chad at the same time. The average girl has way more value than the average guy(SMV theory). Many guys on the other hand are not made for the school system and living an "average" life isn't what a normal young man wants. Guys cope with video games because that's where they can actually compete and accomplish something. Getting a gf is harder for them as for girls and partys are pretty shit if not above average. The older guys get the harder it is to maintain and make new friendships because of the competing/mogging aspect.
> 
> Ngl when I was younger I always wondered about certain phenomenas like this one and you could write essays about it but eventually everything comes down to the blackpill


is this really it? The reason men are failing is because they couldn’t get a gf and had lack of positive reinforcement. Is just brutal to think that. If giving women rights screwed over half the male population then it really has been over for males since a very long time.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 18, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> is this really it? The reason men are failing is because they couldn’t get a gf and had lack of positive reinforcement. Is just brutal to think that. If giving women rights screwed over half the male population then it really has been over for males since a very long time.


Having people 'educated' for the first 23 years of your life before being allowed to get a job, is an entirely new phenomenon.

Education should be defunded entirely. Companies can invest in the education of their employees if they so desire. I am sure they are jumping at the chance to fund female gender studies. I am sure STEMcels will be rejected from having their education funded, because who needs productive hardworking men anymore right?

This entire system is completely broken and heavily favors women in every aspect


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Aug 18, 2021)

I know from when i was a kid 15-20 years ago, we used to play outside, do more shit outside, meet with girls, hangout with people, kids before were so much higher T than kids these days. My average friend who is 27-30 is fat/unfit, drinks every weekend or does drugs, cant get laid unless having a gf, and does no gym or plays no sport in free time.
all of those decreses mans T levels, how many guys does have the balls to approach a girl on the street and ask for a number ? 1/100, people used to get gfs through social circles but girls have IG/tinder/etc now so they wont satisfy with the average guy.
Any average girl can get a guy for free drinks/food/rent.
I have a ton of friends who moved in or gonna move in with their gf and they actually pay most of the rent, i am like wtf, what does she bring to the table thats so valuable so you pay for her?

The part she tolerating she mogs you or cleans the place or cooks ?
fuck that.
If you are not fucking multiple girls without investing much money and attention, and living on your own(cooking, cleaning,wash clothes) without support of anyone you are a beta cuck.

what does the average guy do?
he does his shitty 9-5 job, goes home to his gf who tolerates him and prob fucks other chads on the side, he spends way more cash than her for taking her trips, buying her shit etc just so she cooks and cleans or whatever while he grabs a beer and wstches tv or plays video gsmes till 11 pm then fucks her if she in the mood like once a month and he csn get it up from low T. But he can showoff to his friends on IG how he has a "hot" gf, how he "succeded" in life. Also he is like 25-30% bodyfat percent with no muscle becaude "i cant be bothered to gym, gym is hard".

Most guys deserve where they are because they are not willing to invest the time and effort to look better, be more fit, get richer.
They just do their shitty job in their comfort zone coping with alcohol mastrubation and video games.

the problem in society is not in the females its in the pussified males that let females get all that free shit and all free attention.
If guys wouldnt waste their time endlessly talking to girls and taking them on 5 dinner dates before fucking or kissing then girks would actually have to work for guys attention and would suck a dick on the first date because she would know there wont be a 2nd date unless she does.


We men have to be charming, confident, rich, tall, fit, succesfull, goodlooking to be a player.

For a girl to get laid she just has to be outthere.

If a girl is pretty she will get free drinks, free dinners free travel and any guy she wants.

If a guy is a chad what does he get ? easier access to pussy than most guys, he doesnt get any free stuff. also he has to work for thst pussy, it will not jump on his dick because he is chad. 

I would never be a girl tho.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 18, 2021)

because men lose motivation when they get no pussy


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Aug 18, 2021)

Just seeing how men treat each other as opposed to how men treat women makes everything clear. Women are given every chance, always given the benefit of the doubt, they are artificially put in positions that they ae unfit for in school and in the workforce. Of course you could write a whole essay about all the different elements but those are some good reasons


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 18, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> I know from when i was a kid 15-20 years ago,


hello fellow oldcel.


Yolosweg said:


> My average friend who is 27-30 is fat/unfit, drinks every weekend or does drugs, cant get laid unless having a gf, and does no gym or plays no sport in free time.


I see most men, falling off a looks cliff in their 30's. Due to this above lifestyle, and getting fat. Some are unlucky to get raped by the norwoord reaper or collagen reaper.
Being good looking, aka very HTN or Chadlite at 35, or 40. Is a nice mogg among same aged peers. because it's as rare as, is a Chad at age 20 among same aged peers 


Yolosweg said:


> all of those decreses mans T levels,


Yeah. plus physically weak,


Yolosweg said:


> how many guys does have the balls to approach a girl on the street and ask for a number ? 1/100,


yah. it's limited on streets and so on. In social settings like bar, or party; a bit more guys do it.


Yolosweg said:


> I have a ton of friends who moved in or gonna move in with their gf and they actually pay most of the rent, i am like wtf, what does she bring to the table thats so valuable so you pay for her?


her fertility has worth in the world. 
her sex has worth in the world. 
her attention and validation, has worth in the world.
The statusboost a woman gives a man, when going to places with him is worth money in the world.

that's probably the main factors.



Yolosweg said:


> fuck that.


i feel the same about that. 
Hene why her being with a guy, because she find him hot/attractive is better. 
Than you provide her status boost and give her enjoyment through your looks. Which than causes that one don't ned to compensate (or very limited maybe) with provider stuffs. 


Yolosweg said:


> If you are not fucking multiple girls without investing much money and attention, and living on your own(cooking, cleaning,wash clothes) without support of anyone you are a beta cuck.


cuck i dunno. Beta for sure. or the lesser one, for sure.
A dude can chose such a thing, because he has no other options and is willing to sacrifise that.

I mean. For some men, or most men? 
It's the choice between: 
- incel or long-dry-spell-cell, because refuse to compensate with providers shit.
or
- regular sex (at least for some time), companionshi/validation (kinda), status boost in pleoples eyes, because you compensate with provider shit.

I don't feel like, shaming men for chosing the 2nd option over the 1st option.


----------



## androciv (Aug 18, 2021)

Most institutions favor women and also they don't have to worry about livelihood as long as they're young and not deformed. Modern economy has a lot of jobs women can do just as well as men if not better, they're also more compliant and help the management keep the disgruntled men in check (prevent unionizing etc). My uncle owns a small software company and he told me he hires a few women even if they're incompetent so the males there would actually groom and dress themselves nice which they wouldn't otherwise.
Also, there aren't a lot of good jobs out there (like half of them are service jobs). College is expensive and low ROI in America.

Modern man is a scumbag because he has zero loyalty to his brothers (fellow men). The ideal situation for men is your male friends/brothers meet most of your emotional needs and your wife/household is a parallel supplemental paradigm. The idea of your wife being your best friend is silly. 

In the short term, many of lower status male problems could be alleviated by strong welfare/UBI for single men ( without qualifications like disability or minority status ) and legal prostitution. 

Long term solutions: 

Fix marriage so men don't give up on it. Alimony should be just sustenance for a few years. Favor men over women in child custody (fathers are way more important after the age of five). If the father can't pay child support, the state should. 
If a man (married or not) is accused of harming a woman, his name should be hidden until and unless there's a conviction.
Abrogate domestic violence laws because violence is already illegal.

Severely restrict the availability of pornography (only magazines and DVDs)
Bring back male only spaces like sports clubs and saloons, and skin alive women or judges who try to force women into them
At least half the decent jobs on the market should be available with just a high school degree and no more than 30% of people should go to college

Side note: Gf tells me women are judged more harshly (by fellow women) these days if they don't have a job or degree these days


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 18, 2021)

androciv said:


> Side note: Gf tells me women are judged more harshly (by fellow women) these days if they don't have a job or degree these days


Wdym? Women judge other women more when they don't have a job/degree than men judge other men when they don't have it?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 18, 2021)

Women love the way our society works


----------



## androciv (Aug 18, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Wdym? Women judge other women more when they don't have a job/degree than men judge other men when they don't have it?


Yes, for example when I meet a "loser" guy, i don't get really close unless he's a really good person because they're more likely to ask for money (which they never return) or drain your motivation but I don't judge them harshly, not everybody has to have an office job with salary or have a wife and kids to be respected . That's why I put the word loser in quotes. But women apparently look down on a woman a lot if she's not grinding and has a high status boyfriend. Women are driven by status games, that's why they'd date a $60k programmer with a huge debt over a $100k plumber contractor with no debt. That's why they keep up with the joneses, that's why they're consumerists, that's half the reason they wear make up and follow high fashion. It's also the reason for many break ups and divorces


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 18, 2021)

androciv said:


> Yes, for example when I meet a "loser" guy, i don't get really close unless he's a really good person because they're more likely to ask for money (which they never return) or drain your motivation but I don't judge them harshly, not everybody has to have an office job with salary or have a wife and kids to be respected . That's why I put the word loser in quotes. But women apparently look down on a woman a lot if she's not grinding and has a high status boyfriend. Women are driven by status games, that's why they'd date a $60k programmer with a huge debt over a $100k plumber contractor with no debt. That's why they keep up with the joneses, that's why they're consumerists, that's half the reason they wear make up and follow high fashion. It's also the reason for many break ups and divorces


drive alone still wouldn’t explain the level of success they have. Look at the amount of people here giving everything they got trying to ascend and getting nowhere. I don’t really buy that women date a man for status game. It could be true though.


----------



## Deleted member 13746 (Aug 18, 2021)

It is a much darker event taking place. If you notice everything in today's modern society has took a turn towards degeneracy and sin. Everything of virtue has been flipped on it's head. Everybody is conditioned and indoctrinated to participate in degenerate acts instead of acts of virtue. I struggle on a daily basis fighting evil. Pride (Academics), Sloth (Sedentary), Lust (Fornication), Gluttony (Junk Food), Wrath (Politics) and Envy (Social Media). People are full of themselves due to their bullshit degrees, sleeping around with whoever they can get their hands on, sitting on their sorry a** all day watching tv, eating crap food/getting obese, hating others due to political differences, and jealous of those who display their so called better lives on social media. "For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of [the darkness of this age, against spiritual hosts of wickedness in the heavenly places.". Only through Christ will we be able to fight and defeat our enemies with the word. Real talk this is not some bs cope nonsense. If we look past our delusions just for one minute we will be able to see the truth.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 18, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> way too many men are living with their parents, no education, no career, no social life, and no job. Basically NEET. The story is entirely different with women. Every women in her early twenties has a vibrant social life. Usually have their own apartment, car, treat themselves to the spa, nice vacations, not sure what jobs the women are doing but they surely seem okay with it.
> 
> so why is this? I thought men were smarter and stronger. Women are mogging the shit out of men left and right.


Because women aren't financially literate and live paycheck to paycheck and max out their credit cards. That's why there's a huge meme about every 25-30 year old girl being $100k in debt.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Aug 18, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> way too many men are living with their parents, no education, no career, no social life, and no job. Basically NEET. The story is entirely different with women. Every women in her early twenties has a vibrant social life. Usually have their own apartment, car, treat themselves to the spa, nice vacations, not sure what jobs the women are doing but they surely seem okay with it.
> 
> so why is this? I thought men were smarter and stronger. Women are mogging the shit out of men left and right.


Oh man this is so easy. One word feminism. Let me explain. So in most developed nations, women are empowered. What does this mean? That means women can work. What does that mean for men? That means even more competition, ON TOP competing with other highly adept men, ON TOP of women too. Not that women are somehow a challenge for men to compete with. Its just a numbers thing. If you are in a fight with 2 other people and its just you against them, you are more likely to lose even if the other 2 guys are not as strong. hence why women like communism and leftism. And I will add that in developed nations, women tend to be more valued due to them having easier access to birth control which allows them to extent their fertility a smidge longer. (Women still hit the wall obviously) So what happens with female empowerment in our societies now is that it makes life for the average man (the majority of men) pretty crappy. Top tier men still will have it good in either situation but they are not representative of the whole.


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Aug 18, 2021)

Its simple. The educational system is not designed for men. Nothing wrong with "school" in itself but this is garbage


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Aug 19, 2021)

androciv said:


> Most institutions favor women and also they don't have to worry about livelihood as long as they're young and not deformed. Modern economy has a lot of jobs women can do just as well as men if not better, they're also more compliant and help the management keep the disgruntled men in check (prevent unionizing etc). My uncle owns a small software company and he told me he hires a few women even if they're incompetent so the males there would actually groom and dress themselves nice which they wouldn't otherwise.
> Also, there aren't a lot of good jobs out there (like half of them are service jobs). College is expensive and low ROI in America.
> 
> Modern man is a scumbag because he has zero loyalty to his brothers (fellow men). The ideal situation for men is your male friends/brothers meet most of your emotional needs and your wife/household is a parallel supplemental paradigm. The idea of your wife being your best friend is silly.
> ...


In other words, men deserve to be on the bottom, fucking dirty chauvinistic swines.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 23, 2021)

because society degrades men since the day they were born so they have no self esteem to achieve anything


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 23, 2021)

Society favours women. Simple as. 
Remember the phrase "women and children first"? 
It's also over for Chadcels. Even Chads don't have that privilege, just easier access to pootang.


----------

